# Best keylogger for pc?



## Mr. Self Destruct (Jul 13, 2012)

What does everyone on here use? Spector Pro?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Try this thread.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/34897-best-keylogger.html


----------



## B1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mr. Self Destruct said:


> What does everyone on here use? Spector Pro?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Spector Pro is one of the best, and they have a lot of support to help install with Virus software enabled.

Spector Pro will also email you reports so you don't have to go digging on the other computer. You can also setup trigger words that if used you will get notifed. It's costly about $100 but very good software.


----------



## Mr. Self Destruct (Jul 13, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr. Self Destruct (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

as a Mac user, I prefer to use Aobo keylogger Mac.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I use Spy Agent, but I wouldn't recommend it unless you know what you're doing. You have to have your virus scanner make exceptions for a few of the files in order for it to be truly stealthy. It has a stealth install version. It's very customizable and has a lot of features. 

I've even set it to take a screenshot on EVERY mouse click to back up the keylogger feature. My desktop has a very large hard drive, so I don't really care about space. I clear the picture cache every so often, but she doesn't use the computer much anymore anyway except to pay bills and a few other things. We have separate profiles, so I just set it up to monitor her profile and the other profile. 

I was thinking of getting Web Watcher or Spector Pro a while ago, but since I'm 2 years past D-Day, there really is no need for me to get another keylogger, and I rarely check it nowadays, if ever.

Click on the link for some screen shots.

http://www.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/Spytech-SpyAgent-Screenshot-2160.html


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

What is the most useful among these keyloggers? How about this one I find on google?


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

Brickhouses steath ibot has worked good for me.
Only complaint is it doesn't capture shift functions, so something in (word) will come out looking like 0word0. You get the #'s instead of the [email protected]#$%^&*().

The screen shots work well and there are several ways to set them, can trigger off of keywords, website, or on a time interval.
It's only good where you have access to the logged computer though, you have to insert the stick to retrieve/save the info to it, then it de-encrypts it to view on another computer.


----------

